# Express Pay Limit?



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

I use Express Pay religiously and constantly. For each transaction there is a .50 fee. Today I go to cash out and get an error message that I've cashed out 5 times in 24 hours. Try again tomorrow. I swear someone at Lyft has it in for me


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Why r u cashing out five times a day?


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Docaces said:


> Why r u cashing out five times a day?


Because I want to!


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok....im sure they have it in for you.


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

This is so funny ! isn’t it in the tos , you can only cash out up to 4 times ?


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Docaces said:


> Why r u cashing out five times a day?


Probably the stupidest thing I've heard someone complain about..smdh. There is no logical reason to cash out that many times every day... unless your smoking meth or crack and needed your fix.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I actually didn't know there was a limit, but I guess it makes sense. I've cashed out maybe two times in a row once or twice, but usually it works out where I cash out just once a day when I do Lyft.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> Probably the stupidest thing I've heard someone complain about..smdh. There is no logical reason to cash out that many times every day... unless your smoking meth or crack and needed your fix.[/QUOTE
> I consider you an idiot for jumping to such a low class solution. I don't have to explain to you nor Lyft why I cash out as much as I do. Lyfy plays a lot of games and I do not trust em. What if a passenger arbitrarily decided to make up some shit; if they suspend you, you cannot cash out.





emmhope said:


> This is so funny ! isn't it in the tos , you can only cash out up to 4 times ?


Nope


chitown73 said:


> Probably the stupidest thing I've heard someone complain about..smdh. There is no logical reason to cash out that many times every day... unless your smoking meth or crack and needed your fix.


Who are you to make any assumptions about me or my circumstances? You dont know me; but your comments here reveals a lot about your low level of thinking and perceiving. If you cannot add anything meaningful to a discussion; keep your pie hole shut!


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Drivingforprofit said:


> Nope
> 
> Who are you to make any assumptions about me or my circumstances? You dont know me; but your comments here reveals a lot about your low level of thinking and perceiving. If you cannot add anything meaningful to a discussion; keep your pie hole shut!


You must be doing something wrong if your that paranoid about being suspended or deactivated. I can shut your pie hole anytime bud.
Try reading the TOS that YOU agreed to when you signed up and then you don't have to cry about such stupid cr*p.


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

chitown73 said:


> You must be doing something wrong if your that paranoid about being suspended or deactivated. I can shut your pie hole anytime bud.
> Try reading the TOS that YOU agreed to when you signed up and then you don't have to cry about such stupid cr*p.


First, there is no mention in the TOS with regard to any limitation on me accessing my earnings. Secondly, the only thing that could be perceived as wrongdoing is my calling Lyft out on their myriad of schemes as well as the variations of their manipulations. Trust me, they retaliate. Since you had to make a worthless comment.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Drivingforprofit said:


> First, there is no mention in the TOS with regard to any limitation on me accessing my earnings. Secondly, the only thing that could be perceived as wrongdoing is my calling Lyft out on their myriad of schemes as well as the variations of their manipulations. Trust me, they retaliate. Since you had to make a worthless comment.


Learn how to read d*bag -
Taken straight from Lyft's website


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Eve


chitown73 said:


> Learn how to read d*bag -
> Taken straight from Lyft's website


Even more infuriating since I cashed out twice.


----------



## Massdahtee85 (Apr 27, 2019)

I just want to add that I use express pay at times because other than getting va disability I drive with lyft. Recently I had a day where I needed to use express pay multiple times just to pay for gas. And I’m am stuck at a gas station with no gas because of that limit


----------

